# Freeride/Downhill in Schleswig-Holstein



## probiker5 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Freeriden für mich entdeckt. Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein in der Nähe von Lübeck und Hamburg. 

Nur ist es die Frage, ob sich eine Freeride Bike in Schleswig Holstein "lohnt". Man brauch halt passende Trails und ih weiß nicht ob es die so zahlreich in SH gibt. In meiner Umgebung gibt es keine "Riesenberge" oder "Fette Trails" aber den ein oder anderen Berg mit Wurzelpassagen usw. gibt es dann schon! Man muss also nicht auf gerader Strecke fahren    und ein paar "Rampen" kann man sich ja auch mit Sand aufschütten, um ein bisschen Abwechslung mit reinzubringen und die ein oder andere Flugeinlage zu erleben. 

Also man kann schon bergab fahren und ordentlich Speed geben 

Ist halt die Frage ob es ein Big Bike sein kann oder ob man in SH lieber mit einem Allmountain Fully mit 140mm  unterwegs ist. 
Ich würde aber lieber Freeriden   und es ist ja auch möglich, ein Freerider "tourentauglich" zu machen. Wenn man denn auch mal von Berg zu Berg ein Stückchen fahren muss.  
In Malente z.B. gibt es einen Bike Park, wo man ein paar Mal im Jahr hinfahren könnte, als Abwechslung für Zuhause  

Also wäre ein Freeride Bike in SH übertrieben oder ist es eine durchaus realistische "Idee"?

Es gibt doch sicher ein paar Freerider in Hamburg, Lübeck und Umgebung!
Wie macht ihr das? 

MfG und vielen vielen Dank


----------



## probiker5 (17. Juli 2012)

Och komm lasst mich nicht im Stich 
Wo seid ihr SH-Freerider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo probiker,

ob ein Freerider in SH nötig ist oder nicht muss jeder selbst für sich endscheiden, daher hast du wohl auch noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Grundsätzlich macht in SH wohl ein AM oder Enduro mehr Sinn, wenn man auch noch Touren mit dem Teil fahren will, aber du willst ja freeriden, also hol die einen Freerider.

Malente hattest du ja schon angesprochen und in Hamburg gibt es auch einige freeridetaugliche Strecken.

Ansonsten ist es, vorausgesetzt du bist mobil, in den Harz, z.B. nach Schulenberg auch nicht so weit, lohnt sich als Tagestrip immer. 

Ich wohne z.B. auch in SH, wahrscheinlich sogar in deiner Nähe und habe einen reinen Downhiller, ich fahre aber auch keine Touren, sondern wirklich nur in Malente oder in Bikeparks.

Also, schau dir Malente einfach mal an und dann endscheide was du willst.

Cheers


----------



## probiker5 (17. Juli 2012)

> Ich wohne z.B. auch in SH, wahrscheinlich sogar in deiner Nähe und habe einen reinen Downhiller, ich fahre aber auch keine Touren, sondern wirklich nur in Malente oder in Bikeparks.


Wie oft bist du denn überhaupt mit deinem Downhiller im Jahr unterwegs? ''Nur'' am Wochenende mal nach Malente fahren?

Zwei, drei Mal im Jahr kann man ja auch nach Winterberg, Willingen oder in den Harz fahren und dort biken gehen. Aber hauptsächlich möchte ich hier im Norden bleiben und hier die Trails und Berge runterbrettern.



> Grundsätzlich macht in SH wohl ein AM oder Enduro mehr Sinn


Mit einem 160mm Endruo-Geschütz könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden! Aber es gibt ja auch ''leichte'' (ca. 16kg) Freerider, mit denen man vielleicht auch kurze Touren machen kann. Z.B. um vom einen Trail zum anderen zu kommen



> wenn man auch noch Touren mit dem Teil fahren will, aber du willst ja freeriden, also hol die einen Freerider.


Für Touren hab ich sowieso mein Race-Hardteil, was bis jetzt mein einziges Bike! Naja, es sind mehr Touren mit viel Tempo 

Also ich denke mal, einen leicht modifizierten Freerider oder ein Enduro ist die beste Idee.


Mfg


----------



## probiker5 (18. Juli 2012)

Oder was meint ihr dazu?
lg


----------



## probiker5 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Wenn das hier nochmal ein Schleswig-Holstein Freerider liest, dann kann er sich gerne hier im Thread oder per Privatnachricht an mich wenden. 

Würde mich nochmal interessieren, wo und wie ihr in SH fahrt, denn ganz bin ich noch nicht überzeugt, ob ein Freeride übertrieben ist und man mit einem Enduro besser bedient ist.

Für Touren hab ich meine Race-Hartail, das Freeride oder Enduro soll halt nur für bergab  sein und für die Wege, die man von Trail zu Trail halt machen muss! 
Also lasst mal hören 

Mfg und vielen Dank


----------



## Martyyyy (29. April 2021)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn das hier nochmal ein Schleswig-Holstein Freerider liest, dann kann er sich gerne hier im Thread oder per Privatnachricht an mich wenden.
> 
> Würde mich nochmal interessieren, wo und wie ihr in SH fahrt, denn ganz bin ich noch nicht überzeugt, ob ein Freeride übertrieben ist und man mit einem Enduro besser bedient ist.
> ...


Moin bin aus Mölln und fahre nen reines dh bike ! Möglich ist alles wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Gebüsch  gerade Freeride geht hier finde ich sind zwar keine mega langen Abfahrten hier aber dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und sehr steil (hier zu mindest ) ps ich fahre jeden 2ten Tag auch kleine Touren mit dem bike ( 20 - 30 km) also du siehst es geht alles


----------



## MrMaxx (5. Juni 2021)

Martyyyy schrieb:


> Moin bin aus Mölln und fahre nen reines dh bike ! Möglich ist alles wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Gebüsch  gerade Freeride geht hier finde ich sind zwar keine mega langen Abfahrten hier aber dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und sehr steil (hier zu mindest ) ps ich fahre jeden 2ten Tag auch kleine Touren mit dem bike ( 20 - 30 km) also du siehst es geht alles


Der Thread war von 2012


----------



## SinusJayCee (11. Juni 2021)

MrMaxx schrieb:


> Der Thread war von 2012


Vielleicht hat @probiker5 ja mittlerweile sein Freeride und kann jetzt jemand für Ausfahrten gebrauchen


----------



## Allmtn1977 (14. Oktober 2021)

Martyyyy schrieb:


> Moin bin aus Mölln und fahre nen reines dh bike ! Möglich ist alles wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Gebüsch  gerade Freeride geht hier finde ich sind zwar keine mega langen Abfahrten hier aber dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und sehr steil (hier zu mindest ) ps ich fahre jeden 2ten Tag auch kleine Touren mit dem bike ( 20 - 30 km) also du siehst es geht alles


----------



## cherokee42 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ansonsten mal in die Hüttis fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayners (19. Oktober 2021)

Martyyyy schrieb:


> Moin bin aus Mölln und fahre nen reines dh bike ! Möglich ist alles wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Gebüsch  gerade Freeride geht hier finde ich sind zwar keine mega langen Abfahrten hier aber dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und sehr steil (hier zu mindest ) ps ich fahre jeden 2ten Tag auch kleine Touren mit dem bike ( 20 - 30 km) also du siehst es geht alles


Fahre öfter in den Harbuger Bergen aber Mölln sagt mir garnix, lohnt es sich von Lübeck dort hinzufahren?


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch in den HaBe unterwegs. Von Hüttis habe ich schon gehört, war aber noch nicht da. Mölln sagt mir auch nichts. Aber aus Lübeck kommend ist das näher als die HaBe.

Die Komoot-Highlights dort heißen "Tolle Aussicht", "Traumhaft", "Inselblick", "Blick über den See", "Panoramablick", usw. Da darf jetzt jeder selber rein interpretieren, was er/sie möchte


----------



## Allmtn1977 (20. Oktober 2021)

Moin😁bin aus Ratzeburg, wo fährst du denn immer Martyyyy? Vllt könnte man sich ja mal treffen 👍🏻


----------



## Mayners (20. Oktober 2021)

Hüttis hab ich auch noch nix von gehört. War nun schon 2 mal in Malente die DH line macht laune war aber immer alleine da sodass ich die Sprünge eher etwas ausgelassen habe…
In HaBe war leider letzte Woche im Rosengarten fast jeder Trail zerstört 🙄
Die Trails in Heimfelder stück machen aber auch richtig laune und sind ja offiziel


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. Oktober 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Hüttis hab ich auch noch nix von gehört. War nun schon 2 mal in Malente die DH line macht laune war aber immer alleine da sodass ich die Sprünge eher etwas ausgelassen habe…


In Malente war ich noch nicht. Ist auch ein gutes Stück weg von mir, ich wohne ca. 1 Stunde südlich von HH. Werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen und vielleicht mit einem Ausflug in die Hüttener Berge kombinieren.



Mayners schrieb:


> In HaBe war leider letzte Woche im Rosengarten fast jeder Trail zerstört 🙄


Ja, das ist ziemlich ärgerlich. Hier gibt es eine längere Diskussion dazu:




__





						Biken in den Harburger Bergen
					

Ist eigentlich das Einschlagen eins Holzpfahles mit so einem Schild dran auch Sachbeschädigung im Wald?




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Mayners schrieb:


> Die Trails in Heimfelder stück machen aber auch richtig laune und sind ja offiziel


Auf jeden Fall! In der Heide kann man auch gut fahren, man macht aber tendenziell etwas mehr Strecke zwischen den Trails.


----------

